# Any One-Handed 24 Hour Watches?



## Leporello (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm really taken by the design and philosophy of Meistersinger's one-handed watches. I was curious if there were any watches similar, but with a 24 hour dial instead of a 12 one? Thanks.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Botta Uno 24.


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

There are indeed some 24h one hand watches available for every wallet, starting from the most expensive, like:
Jaquet Droz
Meistersinger
Botta
Slow
No-Watch

And, by the way, all the Yes watches are technically one hand 24h watches with additional digital display.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Wearing my Botta this past week.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Great thread, looking forward to researching some of the names listed!


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> Wearing my Botta this past week.


I want to wear my Botta (bought one used a few weeks ago).. but I think it's going to have to wait until I go on vacation July... when hopefully I'll actually take a break and get away with being vague about the time


----------



## Swans21 (Jan 20, 2012)

YES watches ...


----------



## neurostream (Jan 12, 2014)

Leporello said:


> I'm really taken by the design and philosophy of Meistersinger's one-handed watches. I was curious if there were any watches similar, but with a 24 hour dial instead of a 12 one? Thanks.


Here's some 24-hour one-handers or single-handers with a bias towards the style of "12 on top" (aka "TOT" or "high noon" 24 hour dials). . .


someone posted this custom French single hand 24 hour 12-on-top here in another thread recently: 








Mister Jones Watch - Sun and Moon:








Jaquet Droz Grande Heure Onyx:








Jaquet Droz white - single hand:








Yes Watch: Inca 24/24 (N206.4-24) - by way of the Yes Watch Zulu model line of fame. 24-hour dial AND 24-hour bezel








No-Watch - 24 Hours:








Slow Watch : Slow Jo








Botta Uno 24 Neon Green:


----------



## SOG (Jun 28, 2012)

Man, they all look so good... I wonder how much each costs.
Um.. Should get one for my collection...
but would be perfect if they have one with an El Primero


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

The pricing on Botta is excellent.


SOG said:


> Man, they all look so good... I wonder how much each costs.
> Um.. Should get one for my collection...
> but would be perfect if they have one with an El Primero


----------



## SOG (Jun 28, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> The pricing on Botta is excellent.


I found it for sale for 500, I wonder how much it costs on second hand 

I suppose only Jaquet Droz is automatic, right? others seems all Quarts?


----------



## seattle_guy (Jun 28, 2014)

I have the Botta, and two issues with it: 

It's difficult to read in dim conditions, even compared to other non-lume watches.

It's difficult to set the time precisely, an issue with changing time zones or daylight savings time. I usually have to set the time, then wait a while and set it again after the movement catches up with where the hands are pointing.

I do find it the hours easier to discern than my Airnautic 24 hour watch. The absence of a minute hand seems to help prevent the brain from going into 12-hour mode. I will probably keep the Botta and sell the Airnautic.


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

Which AirNautic is it?


----------



## chris01 (Jan 5, 2011)

seattle_guy said:


> I have the Botta, and two issues with it:
> 
> It's difficult to read in dim conditions, even compared to other non-lume watches.
> 
> ...


This may be helpful; it came from Botta via the dealer who sold me the watch:

BOTTA UNO 24
========================================================================
CROWN FUNCTIONS
The crown has three positions, with the following functions.
Position 1: crown pushed in.
• The watch is in operation.
• Turning the crown has no effect.
Position 2: crown in the middle position.
• Date setting by turning the crown in a clockwise direction.
• Synchronisation by turning the crown in an anticlockwise direction.
Position 3: crown fully pulled out.
• Time setting by turning the crown in either direction.
========================================================================
SYNCHRONISATION
The watch is synchronised at the factory prior to shipping. However, if the date changeover
does not occur at midnight, you will need to synchronise the watch as follows.
1. Pull out the crown until the setting stem engages in position 3.
2. Slowly turn the crown in an anticlockwise direction until the date changes (to any day). Note
that this will cause the hand to move in a clockwise direction (this is normal).
3. Stop turning.
4. Push the crown into position 2.
5. Slowly turn the crown in an anticlockwise direction to set the watch hand to midnight.
6. Leave the crown in position 2.
7. Turn the crown in a clockwise direction to set the correct date.
8. Pull the crown out to position 3.
9. Set the correct time.
10. Push the crown back into position 1.
Please note that, because the movement takes about ten minutes to settle, it is advisable to
first set the correct date (steps 1 to 7), wait for ten minutes and then set the correct time (steps
8 to 10).
========================================================================

I found that setting the time was done more easily by simply setting the hour hand 10 minutes fast (step 9 above). The watch seems to take 10 min to catch up, and then it's correct.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Watchbreath said:


> The pricing on Botta is excellent.


Well, that's relative. It's not very expensive, but on the other hand it's quite a simple quartz watch. It costs 350 Eur and inside is _Ronda _515 _24H_, with retail price of less than 10 Eur.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

True, it's relative, then again i used to sell watches and the pricing is excellent.


Okapi001 said:


> Well, that's relative. It's not very expensive, but on the other hand it's quite a simple quartz watch. It costs 350 Eur and inside is _Ronda _515 _24H_, with retail price of less than 10 Eur.


----------



## seattle_guy (Jun 28, 2014)

l3wy said:


> Which AirNautic is it?


Looks like it's called the AN-24.


----------



## seattle_guy (Jun 28, 2014)

Watchbreath said:


> True, it's relative, then again i used to sell watches and the pricing is excellent.


Here's a photo of mine, in case that helps anyone decide about it. Looks like my battery ran down.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I had to change one battery so far.


----------



## seattle_guy (Jun 28, 2014)

Watchbreath said:


> I had to change one battery so far.


Mine's definitely stopped. What's the best tool to remove the back with?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Had a battery changer do it.


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

seattle_guy said:


> Mine's definitely stopped. What's the best tool to remove the back with?


I'll look at mine after I get home.. probably a knife.


----------



## seattle_guy (Jun 28, 2014)

l3wy said:


> Which AirNautic is it?


So, an update on the AirNautic AN-24: Now it's stopped running! I don't know why, though I've had it a year or two without servicing. I've listed it for sale on eBay and purchased a Yes watch on line.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Great thread! This one isn't 24 hour, but it is one-handed and AFAIK it's the only one to run counter-clockwise. I've seen it in person and it's a beauty.


----------



## seattle_guy (Jun 28, 2014)

daschlag said:


> Great thread! This one isn't 24 hour, but it is one-handed and AFAIK it's the only one to run counter-clockwise. I've seen it in person and it's a beauty.


That is a beautiful face. But years ago I had a girlfriend with a backwards running clock. It messed me up even looking at normal clocks (or normal women) for a while. When there's a backwards running clock in your life, every time you look at a regular clock you have to stop and think about which direction it's going. I'm glad that clock and it's owner aren't around anymore.


----------



## seattle_guy (Jun 28, 2014)

What's sad about this thread is that "NO WATCH" (read: no taste) could have built a watch like the beautiful Jaquet Droz for 1% of the price if they'd just resisted the urge to add their ugly brand, unnecessary verbiage, and absurd clownish crown like giant wheels on a 1980 Chevrolet Caprice. Attention watch designers: LESS IS MORE!


neurostream said:


> Here's some 24-hour one-handers or single-handers with a bias towards the style of "12 on top" (aka "TOT" or "high noon" 24 hour dials). . .
> 
> 
> someone posted this custom French single hand 24 hour 12-on-top here in another thread recently:
> ...


----------

